
SEC guide to ICOs - will_brown
https://www.sec.gov/ICO
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
That seems pretty clear.

~~~
will_brown
Yes, seems odd to publish this with the title guidence. Should be SEC ICO
recap.

However, I think very shortly the sec will be publicly supporting a legal
framework for using ICOs/Blockchain to raise funds without having to register
and not limited to the current exemptions (reg. D).

